# Gute Domain Anbieter



## AVA85 (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

bin neu hier im Forum und weiss nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin aber......

*Ich hätte gerne eine günstige ".de" Domian, wo ich meine Dateien auch auf eine Seite mit genügend Speicherplatz hoch laden kann. Könnt ihr welche nennen?*

Ich hatte bisher eine ".com" Domain von 1und1 und dazu brauchte ich dann noch einen FTP Zugangs- Code, der mich auch nochmal extra was gekostet hat. Und dies möchte ich nicht mehr!

freue mich auf eure antworten...

gruß Alex


----------



## AIKler (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo 
schau mal hier: (ich weiß ja nicht was du sonst noch brauchst)
http://www.confident-hosting.de/?page=webhosting


gibt auch Testzugänge:
http://www.confident-hosting.de/?page=test-account


----------



## forsterm (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
soweit ich weis bietet Pytal jetzt auch Topleveldomains an, ich glaub für 5 Euro im Jahr, mit unlimited Webspace und Traffic.

mfg
forsterm


----------



## Ucleb (29. Juni 2010)

Zwar ist dieses Thema älter als 1 Jahr, aber falls noch jemand auf der Suche ist, hier ein Tipp:

http://www.domain-hosting.de/web-hosting-pakete/


Webhosting der Extraklasse!


----------

